# Holiday Wear



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi All,
I am getting excited as this will be our first Christmas with Ginger. I have been looking for something festive for her and found it today on Etsy. I wanted to share the link in case anyone else thought it was cool. The shop owner, Samantha, was so very helpful with the custom ordering. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/samandsteves


----------

